# Electronics on top of Plus/2 a bad idea???



## coffeeman (Oct 4, 2007)

I have my Emotiva IPS-1/MMC-1 combo stacked right on top of a PB12 Plus/2. It occurred to me that this might be a problem due to the vibrations from the sub. Has anyone done this? Is it ok or should I move them elsewhere? I put them there because it really is the best location and it looks really sweet to boot. But without getting into too much detail why, they can be moved. I don't want to rattle the circuit boards apart. :bigsmile:


----------



## titch-- (Sep 15, 2006)

I would move them for sure.


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

I wouldn't place electronics on top of the sub...it just doesn't seem like a good idea.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its not just a vibration issue the magnetic interference could also be an issue.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

i've asked many sub manufacturers about this: they all say NO to electronics on top of the subwoofer. main reason being the vibrations.


----------



## coffeeman (Oct 4, 2007)

They're coming off tonight. Been up there for about a month and worst of all, just went through WOTW the other day at reference levels. That will be a real test for the build quality of the Emotiva gear. Thanks for the replies everyone. Just wish I would have put 2 and 2 together at the beginning.


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Good god Coffee, My Plus/2's walk around on th floor quite a bit sometimes.. 

Good test for your equipment though...


----------



## coffeeman (Oct 4, 2007)

I know, my Plus/2 actually rattled a globe loose from a ceiling light in my kitchen, smashing it into 3,456 little pieces. Of course I was watching WOTW so something is bound to happen. The reaction on the families face was sheer terror at first. The sound came from behind us and we all thought it was part of the surround sound. I thought to myself, "wow, that was such a realistic sound effect". Well, needless to say, we actually got quite a chuckle from the whole thing. This sub is truly a monster.


----------



## mmountainbiker (Mar 9, 2008)

Looks as if someone is running out of room:scratchhead:


----------



## coffeeman (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, desperately need an equipment rack ... someday.


----------

